
Paul Graham doesn't like to be wrong - xrd
http://webiphany.com/2016/01/17/paul-graham-doesn-t-like-to-be-wrong-about-himself.html
======
dozzie
Of course he doesn't like to be wrong. Who does, except for very controlled
circumstances of validating a hypothesis?

> [...] but come on, didn’t penning this long diatribe take longer than
> responding to a few tweets?

It certainly took longer in terms of time, but he surely enjoyed writing this
essay more, spent less mental energy on doing so, realized something very
important, and broke off of the wirlwind of internet arguments. Each of that
seems a big win on its own over continuing the argument.

> [...] it is really costly to admit his ideas aren’t perfect.

It's always this way if one's committed to his/her ideas. Realization that
they may be wrong is not something to happen over night (or a week).

